
iPhone X is incredibly slow at deleting characters in a textarea, it's shocking! - plehoux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uao7zz4CrI
======
plehoux
Deleting characters in a textarea on an HTML page with more than a few
thousand characters is incredibly slow on an iPhone X device.

STEPS: 1\. Visit
[https://missiveapp.com/iphone_x_test_case](https://missiveapp.com/iphone_x_test_case)
with an iPhone X 2\. Focus the textarea 3\. Touch the backspace key to delete
characters

Boom! The iPhone X UI will hang for a few _seconds_! every time the word
suggestion bubble appears.

This slowness only affects iPhone X, other models will delete characters with
no sluggishness.

I post this here to raise awareness at Apple... it has been the case for the
last 6 months.

